# Black Skirt Tetra and Amano Shrimp



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Do they mix well together? I have read conflicting evedence- some say it is fine while thers have problems. It is for a 20gal and I have two amanos and five balck skirts.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

most likely the amanos will be lunch...


----------

